
Google planned to help Syria rebels to bring down Assad regime, - dismal2
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/google-syria-rebels-defection-hillary-clinton-emails-wikileaks-a6946121.html
======
Cypher
The Chinese were aware of this risk when they banned Google.

